# [Desktop] Configuration d'Enlightenment e17 (résolu)

## Baobab

Bonjour a tous,

J'avais essayé la gentoo il y a qq mois puis je suis repassé sous Debian ; et enfin il y a une semaine j'ai decidé de me remettre a la Gentoo (qui est qd meme vraiment terrible comme distrib) ... bref, c'est pas le sujet.

Donc j'ai installé fluxbox et me suis lancé ds l'install d'e17 en suivant la methode indiquée sur gentoofr (http://www.gentoofr.org/commentaire.php?id_lien=17&mod=1&id=46) 

l'install d'e17 en lui-meme marche bien cad que je peux lancer le bureau e17 (avec la barre d'icones de rasterman...) mais je ne voit aucuns de mes softs et ne peux modifié ni les menus ni la barre d'icones.

Sinon pendant l'install décrite sur gentoofr ; il y a des ebuilds a installer mais lorsque je suis les étapes indiquées j'ai différentes erreures (sources non trouvée, blocage sur le ftp gentoo.ca en attendant le download...)

Bref, je pense avoir presque reussi l'install d'e17 (puisqu'il se lance) mais en revanche je ne comprend à la configuration à mettre en place afin de créer (ou générer automatiquement) les menus du bureau e17 et la barre d'icônes à  la MacOSX. 

Si qqun sait comment fonctionne e17 et sa configuration (ou bien des liens d'aide à l'utilisation d'enlightenment e17 et non pas e16 (les docs e16 sont simples à trouver sur le net ; en revanche pour e17 je n'ai pas reussi (ni sur ce forum, ni ailleur sur le net) à trouver des docs pertinentes sur la configuration)). 

Toute aide sera la bienvenue, merci d'avance à  vous tous.

          Baobab.Last edited by Baobab on Wed Feb 02, 2005 9:31 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234538&highlight=e17

http://www.rasterman.com/files.html

http://www.enlightenment.org/

http://e1x.codewordt.co.uk/index.php

----------

## Baobab

Merci pour la réponsr je vais aller voir. 

En fait, je connais deja ces sites mais je n'ai pas trouvé ou pas compris ce qui etait expliqué ou bien encore cela explique l'installation des EFL ou de E17 en lui-meme ; mais je vais re-chercher pour y comprendre qqch.

Donc pour simplifié ce que je recherche, c'est le moyen de configurer e17 et non pas comment l'installer (c'est à dire pouvoir modifier et créer mes menus et la barre "style Mac_OS-X")

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre quels fichiers doivent etre modifié et comment les modifiés pour faire fonctionner mes appli comme je le veux (ex : firefox, evolution, eterm,...)

          Baobab.Last edited by Baobab on Fri Nov 19, 2004 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu as des questions plus specifiques, pose-les ici; cherche des HOWTO pour les questions generiques...

----------

## Baobab

un HowTo sur le fonctionnement de e17 c'est justement ce que je cherche mais que je ne trouve pas.

Les HowTo pour l'installation d'e17 (pas e16 car la configuration a changée pr beaucoup) se trouvent facilement mais en ce qui concerne sa configuration (fonds, themes, docks engage, entrance, menus (clics gauche, milieu, droite)...).

Voila, mais de toutes facons je cherche tjs de mon coté mais là, soit j'ai pas tout compris, soit j'ai de la m..de ds les yeux car je trouve pas de docs claires pr configurer e17 et les appli qui y sont liées

          Baobab.

----------

## Trevoke

http://tam.hiddenrock.com/e17/config-20020318.php

J'ai trouve ca.. Ca t'aide un peu?

----------

## Baobab

merci il a l'air bien ce lien.

Je vais regarder ce soir et je vous tiens au courant. 

Merci encore, car là c'est expliqué plus simplement que sur les autres sites (et comme c en anglais des fois j'ai un peu de mal a traduire mais là ca va c'est pas trop compliqué a comprendre)

          Baobab.

----------

## maxtoo

je viens de faire un howto qui n'est pas forcement complet mais qui pourra te servir :

http://gentoofr.org/docs/e17-guide.html

----------

## kernelsensei

 *maxtoo wrote:*   

> je viens de faire un howto qui n'est pas forcement complet mais qui pourra te servir :
> 
> http://gentoofr.org/docs/e17-guide.html

 

tu deterres les morts toi  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## maxtoo

ca m'arrive defois  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

si jamais le dock style macosx

C'est engage, part d'E17  :Wink: 

----------

## Baobab

Désolé j'ai étais un peu long à répondre.

J'ai suivi le howto de Maxtoo (http://gentoofr.org/docs/e17-guide.html) et j'ai réussi à intaller e17 et ca fonctionne a peu prés (merci Maxtoo   :Wink:  )

J'ai eu quelques soucis durant la compilation des librairies et de e17 lui-meme mais rien de bien grave (paquets masqués...)

Ilest fonctionnel et c'est clair que c'est du rapide et efficace ; par contre j'ai des pb pour le configurer (enfin engage et le menu surtout, le reste ca va)

Mais au moins ca marche, je peux l'utiliser completement et des que possible j'essayerais de le configurer réellement comme j'en ai envie.

Merci bcp pour vos réponses ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Petite question à deux sous, est il possible d'utiliser engage ailleurs que sous E17 ?

----------

## Baobab

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Petite question à deux sous, est il possible d'utiliser engage ailleurs que sous E17 ?

 

Je ne suis pas du tout expert mais je crois que c tout a fait possible tant que les librairies dont il depend sont installées. Ensuite il suffit de dire a ton WM de le lancer au démarrage automatiquement...

Attends d'autres reponses de "gentooistes confirmés" pour connaitre la demarche a suivre.

En tout cas si tu l'install post un message ici (si tu le peux) pr expliquer comment tu gere la configuration (merci d'avance à toi) car c'est pas super simple a configurer.

Salut et bon courage

----------

## arnaud75

En complément du site de maxtoo, il y a également un très bon site pour l'installation et la config d'E17, il est sité dans le topic sur le forum Desktop Environments:

http://lude.net/edocs/index.htm

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=256983&highlight=e17

Le premier m'a bien aidé pour configurer mon fond d'écran, l'ibar et les menus.

A noter que je trouve E17 parfaitement utilisable pour le moment, je l'utilise depuis que Raster l'a mis en CVS et je n'ai rien trouvé à redire.

Un ou deux emerge par semaine des différents ebuild qui vont bien et c'est parti pour la découverte des nouveautés.

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Petite question à deux sous, est il possible d'utiliser engage ailleurs que sous E17 ?

 

Oui bien entendu, mais un truc me dérange, c'est k'il fait office de taskbar, et chez moi il mets les appli ouvertes dans tout les bureau, ce qui fait que mon engage arrive presque a traverser mon écran de 1800x1400. Autant le dire ça fait trop moche, sous E17, par contre, il prends les appli que du bureau actuel, ce qui est mieux. Perso je rpréfèrait enlever l'option "taskbar" mais rien a faire je n'y arrive pas.

Si quelqu'un sait le faire, c'est le bienvenue

----------

## Baobab

bonjour,

Voila comme dit precedemment j'ai installé e17 et ca marchait a peu pres correctement entre temps j'ai fait plusieures install diverses et...

Hier, j'ai voulu mettre à jour e17 pour voir si il y avait des avancées mais je ne peux l'emmerger car j'ai l'erreur suivante :

---------------------------------------------

bash-2.05b# emerge imlib2

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/imlib2-9999 to /

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module e17/libs/imlib2 into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/enlightenment

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment" update -dP e17/libs/imlib2

 * Copying e17/libs/imlib2 from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module e17/libs/imlib2 is now in /var/tmp/portage/imlib2-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Running aclocal...

Running autoheader...

./autogen.sh: line 8: autoheader: command not found

configure.in:10: warning: do not use m4_patsubst: use patsubst or m4_bpatsubst

aclocal.m4:573: AM_CONFIG_HEADER is expanded from...

configure.in:10: the top level

configure.in:383: warning: do not use m4_regexp: use regexp or m4_bregexp

aclocal.m4:586: _AM_DIRNAME is expanded from...

configure.in:383: the top level

Running libtoolize...

Running automake...

automake: configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

automake: configure.in: installing `./mkinstalldirs'

automake: configure.in: installing `./missing'

configure.in: 10: required file `./config.h.in' not found

automake: configure.in: installing `./depcomp'

automake: src/lib/Makefile.am: Assembler source seen but `ASFLAGS' not defined in `configure.in'

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# 

------------------------------------

je ne peux donc plus du tout emerger e17, par contre les emerge plus classiqueq (non cvs ???) ont l'air de passer correctement.

Qqun aurait-il une idée de l'origine du pb ???

Il est sur que j'ai fait une erreur ou fausse manip qqpart mais ne sais pas ou et me retrouve donc avec cette erreur (alors qu'il y 10j env. ca fonctionné nikel)

Merci d'avance a vous tous.

     Baobab

----------

## Trevoke

C'est un ebuild pour CVS live; donc des fois ca marche des fois ca marche pas.

----------

## Baobab

merci pr ta réponse.

Mais le truc c'est que plus aucunes des libs ne s'installent alors qu'en general y en a qd meme qqunes qui marchent bien ; et de plus, en y reflechissant plus, je pense que le pb vient d'une manip... je m'explique :

tout marchait bien mais l'install de e_utils ne marchait pas (erreur automake...) dc en regardant sur le forum j'ai vu qu'il fallait recréer les liens automake autoconf ... donc je l'ai fait

Depuis, e_utils ne s'installe tjs pas et e17 et les libs ne s'install plus du tout.

Je pense que le pb vient de là ; donc comment faire pr remettre tt comme c'est normalement (pas terrible la formulation mais bon...  :Smile: ) 

Merci

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

J'ai e17 sur mon systeme sans avoir utiliser les ebuild-cvs et je n'ai pas eu de probleme.  

Voici comment j'ai fait.

1. cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login

2. cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17

3. vi e17variable avec ceci.

 *Quote:*   

> export WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.7"
> 
> export WANT_AUTOCONF="2.5"
> 
> export CFLAGS="-I/opt/e17/include"
> ...

 

4. source e17variable.

5. cd cvs/e17/libs

6. J'utilise ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/e17 --sysconfdir=/opt/e17/etc

    make && sudo make install

# e17/libs/imlib2

# e17/libs/edb

# e17/libs/eet

# e17/libs/evas

# e17/libs/ecore

# e17/libs/epeg

# e17/libs/epsilon

# e17/libs/embryo

# e17/libs/edje

# e17/libs/esmart

# e17/libs/emotion

# e17/libs/etox

# e17/libs/ewlivez

apres

# e17/apps/iconbar

# e17/apps/entice

# e17/apps/entrance

# e17/apps/elicit

# e17/apps/e

7. vi /etc/env.d/99e17PATH="/opt/e17/bin"

 *Quote:*   

>  ROOTPATH="/opt/e17/bin"
> 
> LDPATH="/opt/e17/lib"
> 
> MANPATH=${MANPATH}:/opt/e17/man
> ...

 

8.env-update 

Je conseil de regarder http://lude.net/edocs/ pour plus d'information.  Exemple on peut changer un fichier avant la compilation d'entrance pour mettre -nolisten tcp -quiet question securite.  Vous avez juste a effacer /opt/e17 et voila il n'y a plus de e17 sur votre systeme  :Smile: 

ps : Si vous faite un emerge packageX  oublier pas de faire un source e17variable apres.

----------

## Baobab

merci pr vos réponses.

_SkeLeToN_ merci pour l'info ; j'ai tester mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus... !!!

"tout marchait bien mais l'install de e_utils ne marchait pas (erreur automake, autoconf...) dc en regardant sur le forum j'ai vu qu'il fallait recréer les liens automake autoconf ... donc je l'ai fait

Depuis, e_utils ne s'installe tjs pas et e17 et les libs ne s'install plus du tout.

Je pense que le pb vient de là"

J'en suis presque sur que c ca le pb car en fait j'ai plein d'emerge qui ne fonctionnent plus (les cvs mais d'autres aussi (mais certains passent qd meme    :Confused: )) : à chq fois c erreur de l'automake ou de l'autogen comme ds le message plus haut

Alors en fait est-il possible de re-installer le system sans repartir de zéro (j'en ai marre de tt casser et tt recommencer...lol... meme si ca fait parti du bonheur de l'informatique) ? genre, peux t on refaire la reinstall direct comme ca (a la barbare) de portage (de tout le systeme ou meme depuis le bootstrap) et de mettre a jour le systeme comme si on repartait de rien ou alors faut-il que je ré-install encore ?

Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## Baobab

Bon ca y est tout marche nikel...

merci à tous pr votre aide !

En fait, j'ai tout refait mon install de A à Z (j'en ai profiter pr tester reiser4 sur la racine ... tres bien mais c pas le sujet) car j'en avais marre de ne presque plus pouvoir emerger car ca foirait 2 fois sur 3.

J'ai fait ca dans les règles de l'art et là tout marche (presque) tres bien (si tout marchait vraiment nikell ca serait plus drole ; je m'ennuyerais ... lol) et enlightenment 0.17 c'est vraiment génial et beau à utiliser.

Donc pas de solution pour faire repartir sans reinstall complete... MAIS par contre je met résolu dans le titre car mon problème de configuration d'enlightenment 0.17 (E17) est résolu.

@++ et merci.

----------

## toufou

hop, j'en profite

mon istallation de e17 s'est bie passée apparement

maintenant, j'ai même configuré entrance pour qu'il remplace gdm. y'a pas à dire, c'est beau

un seu pb, je peux pas le configurer avec 

```
entrance_edit /etc/entrance_config.db
```

, rien ne se lance.

pas grave

par contre, je n'arrive pas à faire admettre à entrance que e17 est installé pour quil me laisse la possibilité de le lancer.

jai bien créé etc/X11/Sessions/e17 avec ça dedans:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17
```

mais il n'apparaît pas dans mes choix

qu'ai-je loupé ?

@+

----------

## spider312

ouais, entrance_config ne marche plus, il faudra te contenter de "edb_gtk_ed /etc/entrance_config.db"

et là dedans tu devrais pouvoir ajoiter une session e17 normalement, enfin c'est ce que j'ai fait et jamais eu de problèmes à vrai dire

----------

## toufou

t'as fait comment exactement ?

j'ai  peur de faire une bêtise et je n'arrive pas à savoir quelles sont les entrées à dupliquer (je n'ai que gnome installé actuellement)

----------

## spider312

j'ai modifié une session (ou p-e qu'elle y étais déja remarque) :

```
/entrance/session/0/icon = enlightenment.png

/entrance/session/0/session = e17

/entrance/session/0/title = e17
```

----------

## Baobab

salut,

je n'ai pas ma gentoo là pour vérifier mais je crois que dans la liste que tu as ; il y a des lignes "session0/session", "session0/icon", "session0/title" tu les duplique tu change le 0 en le numero qui correspond a la session que tu veux ajouter et tu ajoutes le nom de ta session ds "title", la commande pour executer dans "session" ; et ensuite tu vas dans "sessioncount" (ou ds le genre...) et tu augmente le chiffre de 1 (je crois que c'est obligatoire).

sauver et quitter.

Je sais pas si c'est tres clair mais je n'ai pas d'entrance sous la main pour vérifier les noms exacts.

En esperant que ca peut t'aider.

----------

## toufou

hugh

bon, je vousecrit depuis enlightenment

en fait, j'ai remplacé l'option default par e17 comme proposé plus haut et ça passe sans pb.

j'ai pas testé la solution de noob

merci

----------

